# un accent aigu  sur le E majuscule



## qsdfg (4 Septembre 2007)

J'aimerais mettre *un accent aigu  sur le E majuscule* et je ne trouve pas.

*J'utilise un clavier Apple* (109 touche je crois. C'est le modèle standard de clavier) mac avec OSX 0.4

Je sais faire Ë  Ê  È  Mais pas avec l'accent aigu.

Le visualiseur de clavier ne me permet pas de trouver la solution et les recherches sur Google non plus.

J'ai lu qu'en français les majuscules étaient accentuées (alors que j'ai toujours appris qu'il ne fallait pas en mettre grace au dessin industriel). Il semblerait que c'est à cause de la méthode anglo-saxone mais qui est contraire aux règles de français (plus lourdes, mais bon).


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2007)

Tu parles de ce *É* ? 

Suffit d'appuyer sur la touche qui bloque les majuscules ( à gauche du Q) et ensuite sur le *é*.


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

bah non, ca marche pas ca chez moi..

CA FAIT UN &#233; MINUSCULE !!


----------



## qsdfg (4 Septembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tu parles de ce *&#201;* ?
> 
> Suffit d'appuyer sur la touche qui bloque les majuscules ( &#224; gauche du Q) et ensuite sur le *&#233;*.



Je ne comprends pas car &#231;a me fait un *2*  :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2007)

Pas sur un iMac en clavier fran&#231;ais num&#233;rique...  

L&#224;, la bonne combinaison c'est : maj+alt+& puis E => &#201;


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

bon all&#233;, on  cite sa langue...

pour moi: c Belge... 

et ca fait un &#233;


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas sur un iMac en clavier fran&#231;ais num&#233;rique...
> 
> L&#224;, la bonne combinaison c'est : maj+alt+& puis E => &#201;


Je dirais meme plus :

maj+alt+& puis  maj+E => &#201;


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2007)

On ne met jamais d'accent sur les lettres majuscules...


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

magnifique les gars, r&#233;gl&#233; en 20 minutes en pleine nuit, on s'am&#233;liore!


----------



## bichon (4 Septembre 2007)

Et tu es en français ou français numérique dans le menu ' international ' des préférences systèmes?


----------



## qsdfg (4 Septembre 2007)

É Que c'est compliqué, mais merci beaucoup, ça me sauve.


----------



## blaco (4 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué...   
Il y a une touche pour l'accent `ou ´. :love: Pour le `, c'est majucule, cette touche puis le E et pour ´coest option puis la touche`puis le E, ce qui fait È ou É en 2 touches comme les autres accents.... :love:


----------



## qsdfg (4 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> On ne met jamais d'accent sur les lettres majuscules...



C'est ce que je dis et que j'ai toujours appris (dessin industriel) mais d'après mes recherches c'est faux et c'est une habitude venant des anglo-saxons qui n'accentuent pas. Les imprimeurs n'ont pas joué le jeu car ça les arrangeait aussi.

Donc il faudrait mettre des accents sur les majuscules en français sauf (il y en a une quand même) les abréviations. Voila ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> On ne met jamais d'accent sur les lettres majuscules...





> Quant à lutilisation des accents sur les majuscules, il est malheureusement manifeste que lusage est flottant. On observe dans les textes manuscrits une tendance certaine à lomission des accents. Il en va de même dans les textes dactylographiés, en raison notamment des possibilités limitées quoffrent les machines traditionnelles. En typographie, enfin, certains suppriment tous les accents sur les capitales sous prétexte de modernisme, en fait pour réduire les frais de composition.
> 
> Il convient cependant dobserver quen français, laccent a pleine valeur orthographique. Son absence ralentit la lecture, fait hésiter sur la prononciation, et peut même induire en erreur.
> 
> ...



source

Me semble même que ça avait été abordé dans "améliorons notre français" ...


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

moi alt+` me donne @ ...


----------



## qsdfg (4 Septembre 2007)

blaco a dit:


> Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué...
> Il y a une touche pour l'accent `ou ´. :love: Pour le `, c'est majucule, cette touche puis le E et pour ´coest option puis la touche`puis le E, ce qui fait È ou É en 2 touches comme les autres accents.... :love:



Tu connais, mais je ne comprends pas tes explications. S'il te plait ...


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2007)

Bah vous savez, c'est une règle qui m'a été apprise à l'école primaire, et qui m'a suivi durant toute ma scolarité (même si ça commence à dater)...


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

oui mais si quelquun te torture sur un forum comment tu fais pour crier 

"PITI&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;, PAS SUR LA T&#202;TE !!!! " si tu n'as pas d'accent majuscule?!  hein??!!


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2007)

qsdfg a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas car ça me fait un 2  :rose:





Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas sur un iMac en clavier français numérique...





islacoulxii a dit:


> bon allé, on  cite sa langue...
> 
> pour moi: c Belge...
> 
> et ca fait un é



Bah moi c'est français (pas numérique, je viens de vérifier, je précise ) et la combinaison que j'ai donné donne bien un *É*.

Et franchement c'est bien plus simple !


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> oui mais si quelquun te torture sur un forum comment tu fais pour crier
> 
> "PITIÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ, PAS SUR LA TÊTE !!!! " si tu n'as pas d'accent majuscule?!  hein??!!



PITIEEEEEE, PAS SUR LA TETE !!!! "


----------



## qsdfg (4 Septembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> source
> 
> Me semble même que ça avait été abordé dans "améliorons notre français" ...



Merci, on trouve ce post dans le moteur de recherche de Macgé.

règles_de_typographie


Pour mac, dans Word il suffit d'aller dans  *Word/Préférences/Édition* et de cocher la case "*Majuscules accentuées*"


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

En effet, en francais ca fait bien  un &#201; mais en belge pas! ^^


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> PITIEEEEEE, PAS SUR LA TETE !!!! "


C'est toi le piti!


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2007)

Sur ce post, j'ai du écrire en majuscule (je le fais rarement, mais parfois cela se justifie), et je n'ai pas mis d'accent. 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4386105&postcount=12


Enfin bon, si c'est aussi correct d'en mettre, on ne va pas tergiverser 107 ans...


----------



## qsdfg (4 Septembre 2007)

*L'accentuation des majuscules par l'Académie Française*


----------



## qsdfg (4 Septembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tu parles de ce *É* ?
> 
> Suffit d'appuyer sur la touche qui bloque les majuscules ( à gauche du Q) et ensuite sur le *é*.



*É *ouf, je viens de comprendre.

En haut à droite à côté de Spotlight, il faut sélectionner  le clavier "Français" et pas Français-numérique comme c'était le cas, car alors ça ne fonctionne pas.  

*Là c'est hyper-facile et pour les autres n'ayant pas le même réglage, incompréhensible.
*


----------



## apenspel (5 Septembre 2007)

Ce genre de sujet m&#8217;&#201;nerve tellement il est facile de faire tout ce qu'on veut au clavier, avec un rien d'habitude et le Visualiseur de clavier disponible dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me/International/ et accessoirement l'Aide Mac.
[&#8997;] + [&#8984;] + [&], puis [Maj] + [E] = &#201;
Et je fais de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re : &#193;, &#218;, &#205;, &#211;&#8230;


----------



## qsdfg (15 Septembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Ce genre de sujet mÉnerve tellement il est facile de faire tout ce qu'on veut au clavier, avec un rien d'habitude et le Visualiseur de clavier disponible dans les Préférences système/International/ et accessoirement l'Aide Mac.
> [&#8997;] + [&#8984;] + [&], puis [Maj] + [E] = É
> Et je fais de la même manière : Á, Ú, Í, Ó



Si tu lis bien le post juste au dessus du tien, tu comprendrais qu'il n'y a pas à s'Énerver. Avec le bon clavier à côté de spotlight, aucun problème. C'est le cas sur tout ce qui est traité sur MacG,  mais nous sommes des hommes et nous faisons des erreurs  qui expliquées sont bien utiles.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah vous savez, c'est une règle qui m'a été apprise à l'école primaire, et qui m'a suivi durant toute ma scolarité (même si ça commence à dater)...



JE SUIS INDIGNE.


----------



## apenspel (16 Septembre 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Si tu lis bien le post juste au dessus du tien, tu comprendrais qu'il n'y a pas &#224; s'&#201;nerver&#8230;


Oui, mais et si moi j&#8217;aime ?
Tu n&#8217;as jamais pris ton pied au volant durant les heures de pointe, &#224; engueuler la terre enti&#232;re et tous ces c&#8230; ards de m&#8230; rde ?
Moi, &#231;a me valorise, &#231;a me fait supporter la vie, les autres c&#8230; rds de m&#8230; rde rencontr&#233;s durant la journ&#233;e. Et &#231;a fait rire mon fils, quand j&#8217;appuie bien sur le &#171; rrrrr &#187; de c&#8230; ard. &#199;a vaut bien la radio, un rire d&#8217;enfant..

Dans le m&#234;me genre, avec ma frangine, on s&#8217;installe devant la t&#233;l&#233;, l&#8217;&#233;mission &#171; une brique dans le ventre &#187; (RTBF) et nous insultons son pr&#233;sentateur durant toute l&#8217;&#233;mission. C&#8217;est bon.


----------



## philrous59 (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Gros soucis : les majuscules doivent être accentuées (règles de typographie française).
Beaucoup croient le contraire ; cela vient des premières machines à écrire, en l'occurence de fabrication anglaise ou américaine, celles-ci ne permettaient pas l'accentuation, et pour cause, en anglais pas d'accents


----------



## apenspel (19 Septembre 2007)

Mais non, ce n'est pas un gros soucis : nous sommes sur Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> On ne met jamais d'accent sur les lettres majuscules...



C'est faux ! 
Albert


----------



## searcher (6 Novembre 2009)

blaco a dit:


> Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué...
> Il y a une touche pour l'accent `ou ´. :love: Pour le `, c'est majucule, cette touche puis le E et pour ´coest option puis la touche`puis le E, ce qui fait È ou É en 2 touches comme les autres accents.... :love:



ça c'est fort, bravo! Exactement une réponse comme je cherchais : simple, logique et rapide!


----------



## qsdfg (6 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> On ne met jamais d'accent sur les lettres majuscules...



Piqure de rappel par les sages de l'Académie Française. Point final, *inutile de tergiverser*.

*L'accentuation des majuscules par l'Académie Française*
http://forums.macg.co/4391162-post25.html


----------



## brunitou (23 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas sur un iMac en clavier français numérique...
> 
> Là, la bonne combinaison c'est : maj+alt+& puis E => É



Je cherchais aussi !  M E R C I  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------

pour corser le tout: y a-t-il un raccourci pour afficher/désafficher le visualiseur de clavier?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Piqure de rappel par les sages de l'Académie Française. Point final, *inutile de tergiverser*.
> 
> *L'accentuation des majuscules par l'Académie Française*
> http://forums.macg.co/4391162-post25.html



+1 



brunitou a dit:


> Je cherchais aussi !  M E R C I



Cela dit, le mieux, lorsqu'on frappe du texte, c'est de repasser sur le clavier français normal, le "français numérique" est fait pour les claviers de portables dépourvus de pavé numérique, lorsqu'on doit entrer beaucoup de chiffres, l'utiliser avec un clavier "109 touches" ou même avec un portable en "saisie de texte" est hors de propos (et il suffit d'afficher les claviers dans la barre de menu pour avoir une permutation rapide) !


----------



## hairquatercut (25 Décembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Bah vous savez, c'est une règle qui m'a été apprise à l'école primaire, et qui m'a suivi durant toute ma scolarité (même si ça commence à dater)...



Ton maître a dû te dire qu'il était parti à la pêche au palais des congres au lieu d'aller en réunion pédagogique au PALAIS des CONGR*È*S le cuistre.

Lis bien cette page:
http://www.cuy.be/orthotypo/orthotypo_maj_accent.htm


----------



## pandorama (14 Janvier 2010)

pour faire un é majuscule copiez coller ceci

É

on dit pas majuscule mais capitale en imprimerie
et bas de casse pour les minuscules

du moins chez les anciens comme moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

pandorama a dit:


> on dit pas majuscule mais capitale en imprimerie
> et bas de casse pour les minuscules



Mais voilà, on n'est pas en "imprimerie", mais en "informatique", là 

Cela dit, pour faire un "É", pas besoin de "copier/coller", il suffit d'activer le "caps lock" (la touche juste en dessous de celle des tabulations) avant d'appuyer sur la touche "é", on est sur Mac, là, et sur Mac, le "caps lock", c'est un "caps lock", pas un "shift lock" comme sous Windows, il met les lettres en majuscule, mais ne change pas les touches autres que les lettres (qui sont majorées, accentuées comprises) !


----------



## qsdfg (14 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, pour faire un "É", pas besoin de "copier/coller", il suffit d'activer le "caps lock" (la touche juste en dessous de celle des tabulations) avant d'appuyer sur la touche "é", on est sur Mac, là, et sur Mac, le "caps lock", c'est un "caps lock", pas un "shift lock" comme sous Windows, il met les lettres en majuscule, mais ne change pas les touches autres que les lettres (qui sont majorées, accentuées comprises) !



Pas seulement, voir plus haut             #*26* ou ici => il peut y avoir une affaire de clavier


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

Ben oui, faut être en clavier français, ça, je pensais que c'était un point d'acquis !


----------



## citronelle (5 Mars 2010)

Et bien j'ai essayé absolument TOUTES les combinaisons que vous proposez (même celles qui sont tellement compliquées qu'un copier/coller en allant sur Google et en demandant un é majuscule va plus vite :mouais: )... rien ne marche. 

J'utilise le clavier en mode "Suisse-Romand" (c'est sur celui là que j'ai appris la dactylo). Dans le visualiseur de clavier, j'ai eu beau chercher, nib non plus ! Si quelqu'un me le trouve, chapeau bas  et merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

citronelle a dit:


> J'utilise le clavier en mode "Suisse-Romand" (c'est sur celui là que j'ai appris la dactylo).



Tu aurais dit ça de suite  

Toutes les réponses faites concernaient le clavier AZERTY, pas le QWERTZ ! Pour celui ci, je n'ai pas d'idée, n'ayant pas ce type de clavier sous la main. Je ne sais même pas si c'est possible !


----------



## fau6il (5 Mars 2010)

citronelle a dit:


> Et bien j'ai essayé absolument TOUTES les combinaisons que vous proposez (même celles qui sont tellement compliquées qu'un copier/coller en allant sur Google et en demandant un é majuscule va plus vite :mouais: )... rien ne marche.
> 
> J'utilise le clavier en mode "Suisse-Romand" (c'est sur celui là que j'ai appris la dactylo). Dans le visualiseur de clavier, j'ai eu beau chercher, nib non plus ! Si quelqu'un me le trouve, chapeau bas  et merci d'avance.



_"Impossible" n'est ni Suisse, ni Français ! :mouais:
Va sur  =>  "www.ergonis.com"  et/ou essaie => "popchar@ergonis.com"  
Très utile. _


----------



## Diablovic (5 Mars 2010)

É en clavier suisse roman:
alt + ^ pour obtenir l'accent aigu puis E pour completer (maj+e ou caps lock activé et e)


----------



## Samuelmat (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
En fait il y a un bug sur OSX... pour avoir les accents, vous allez dans : Préférences système/langue et texte/méthode de saisie et là : cochez, puis décochez "Français Numérique". Même s'il n'était pas coché au départ. 

Et là, quand vous faites : Ver Maj + é, vous avez ÉÀÈ.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2010)

Samuelmat a dit:


> Et là, quand vous faites : Ver Maj + é, vous avez ÉÀÈ.....



C'est embêtant, ça ! Moi, quand je fais "Ver Maj + é", j'aimerais n'avoir que "É", pas "ÉÀÈ..... " ! 

  

Cela dit, depuis que je suis sous OS X, et sur les dizaines de Mac de toutes sortes et de tous âges (je tapes ce post depuis un PowerBook G3/500 Pismo de 2000 avec Safari 5 Tiger, là de suite, par exemple) qui me sont passés entre les mains en plus des miens, du fait de mon métier, je n'ai jamais constaté le "bug" dont tu parles, j'ai toujours obtenu les majuscules attendues, sans autres manips exotiques, avec Verr Maj/Caps Lock !


----------



## Samuelmat (8 Juillet 2010)

Ah bon ? 

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug, mais le fait est, et je l'ai fait sur plusieurs macs, que pour avoir É en utilisant Ver Maj, fallait cocher et décocher "Français numérique" ?!?

Etrange... m'enfin, en tous les cas, ça a marché grâce à ça et je peux te dire que j'avais vraiment tout essayé avant ! Sauf balancer mon macbook par la fenêtre...

Chouss


----------



## ihsan (20 Septembre 2010)

cooOol !!

JE CONFIRME
après de longues galères, dans : Pref.Système/international/menu saisie
*on coche, on décoche* "français international", et ça marche !!!

YEAAAH!!  (sans accents dans le texte)


----------



## fau6il (20 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai toujours obtenu les majuscules attendues, sans autres manips exotiques, avec Verr Maj/Caps Lock !



_Bien que n'ayant pas tes compétences professionnelles, mais après avoir suivi le même parcours, je confirme!     _


----------



## Elcétrois (8 Janvier 2011)

Hello,

En butte au même problème : pas d'accès à É ni À sur mon tout nouveau imaque/snopard, j'ai essayé un peu toutes les manipes ci-dessus.


J'ai trouvé deux solutions : 

- la provisoire : 
É = Maj/alt/1 puis E    ->  faut lâcher les autres touches avant de taper E    Ouf !
À = `/A        (  " `"  est l'accent grave sur la même touche que £ )

- la définitive : 
dérouler " Préf.Syst/Langue/Méth.Saisie ",    faut alors effectivement décocher " Français numérique ", qui était coché d'origine dans mon cas, et figurait donc tout en haut de liste.  Comme il est grisé, impossible à décocher, il faut chercher " Français " tout court, plus bas dans la liste, et le cocher. Il passe coché en haut de liste à la place de Numérique.

C'est tout.  

Note : le menu " Langue et texte " s'appelle aussi parfois " International ", peut-être sur les OS avant le mien (10.6.5) ? 

Donc merci pour les divers tuyaux, et bonne annÉe À tous ! 

Phil.


----------



## Yarel (26 Octobre 2011)

divoli a dit:


> On ne met jamais d'accent sur les lettres majuscules...


Il est faux de dire que les majuscules ne doivent pas être accentuées. 
En français, l'accent à pleine valeur orthographique et ne doit pas être omis. 
Cependant, différents usages existent selon les pays et que le texte soit en CAPITALES ou pas.
Exemple d'actualité : LES INDIGNES...  ?


----------



## qsdfg (26 Octobre 2011)

Yarel a dit:


> Il est faux de dire que les majuscules ne doivent pas être accentuées.
> En français, l'accent à pleine valeur orthographique et ne doit pas être omis.
> Cependant, différents usages existent selon les pays et que le texte soit en CAPITALES ou pas.
> Exemple d'actualité : LES INDIGNES...  ?



Avant de réagir, lisez ce qui s'est déjà écrit, SVP. 



qsdfg a dit:


> *L'accentuation des majuscules par l'Académie Française*


----------



## Yarel (26 Octobre 2011)

qsdfg a dit:


> Avant de réagir, lisez ce qui s'est déjà écrit, SVP.


???
Soit votre message est mal formulé, soit il est volontairement péremptoire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2011)

Yarel a dit:


> ???
> Soit votre message est mal formulé, soit il est volontairement péremptoire !



Le monsieur voulait dire que la réaction à cette affirmation erronée avait déjà été faite &#8230; mais juste après que divoli ait posté ce poulet, et pas après cinq ans !


----------



## Yarel (26 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le monsieur voulait dire que la réaction à cette affirmation erronée avait déjà été faite &#8230; mais juste après que divoli ait posté ce poulet, et pas après cinq ans !


Non, pas possible... Je n'avais pas compris... LE MONSIEUR qui vous répond, là-maintenant-tout-de-suite, va essayer de s'entrainer à mort pour améliorer sa "comprenette".


----------



## jesopog (26 Octobre 2011)

Yarel a dit:


> En français, l'accent* à* pleine valeur orthographique et ne doit pas être omis.



Dans votre phrase, "a" ne doit pas être accentué (s'il s'agit bien du verbe "avoir").


----------



## Yarel (26 Octobre 2011)

jesopog a dit:


> Dans votre phrase, "a" ne doit pas être accentué (s'il s'agit bien du verbe "avoir").


En effet... C'est un mauvais coup de mon iPad !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2011)

Yarel a dit:


> Non, pas possible... Je n'avais pas compris... LE MONSIEUR qui vous répond, là-maintenant-tout-de-suite, va essayer de s'entrainer à mort pour améliorer sa "comprenette".



Ben le monsieur, là, s'il a compris, alors c'est qu'il est en train de flooder, et donc, va m'obliger à le sanctionner ?

Bon, de toute façon, je pense que tout est dit, on peu clore le débat !


----------

